# No surge pricing in red zone



## eggmanchris (Sep 8, 2015)

Today I picked up two different passengers when the app said the zone was 1.3x however when I look at my trip history it doesn't show surge pricing. I contacted uber and they said that it wasn't surging. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nothing unusual about that. It happens all the time here. What you do is look at the ping. If it shows a surge, you should get the surge. *If''n itta' ain't a-showin' no surge, Rabbit, yer ain't a-gettin no surge trip.*


----------

